# Puppy Snaps at Me



## Jodie (Jan 18, 2012)

Oliver, a three-month old poodle has never shown aggressive behavior until now. He was chewing on a bully stick for about an hour while I did some house cleaning. I figured that was probably enough. When I went to take it from him, he growled and snapped at me. I was able to get it from him but he could have bitten me hard.

Is this normal behavior? What should I do? I wouldn't want a cat to walk by and have him attack her. 

How should I have handled this?

P. S. He's fine with his food. He was just really, really into this chew stick.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

That is resource guarding. He doesn't consider his kibble good enough to guard, but his bully is a real treat and he doesn't want it going away. You can work with a dog and train him to not resource guard. I am not sure how you do that, but I am sure there are some stickies or threads on it here. He is just a baby so he doesn't necessarily know any better. It is up to you to teach him 

Next time he has had enough bully time, don't just grab it from him. That probably freaked him out. There he is all happy and munching on his treat when out of no where you take it from him for no apparent reason (to him). If he hasn't been taught any better, then I would say it is not anything to worry about that he snapped. Don't ignore it obviously, but just see it as a normal part of a puppy learning his boundaries. For kids and puppies alike, boundary settings are no fun so it is vital to use a lot of positive reinforcement. When bully stick time is over, get a tiny little treat in your hand and walk over to him. As you walk over, try to get his attention. The way I would do it is, "*dogs name*! Wanna treat?! Treatie?" And if I got her attention I give her the treat and while she munches I take away the bully stick. I like to break one treat into tiny pieces so that it takes them a little more time to eat it and more time for me to take the bully away and make it "out of sight out of mind".


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I usually never take my dogs treats away unless they are quite large and I feel they have had enough. Those are the treats that I cannot first make smaller before I pass them out. If you have the need to take away a treat and especially a high value one ... you should trade up for something even more of a high value. I would not let the dog have a bully stick until you train with smaller less value treats. The trade up game is how I trained my three.  We started with small milk bones to a tastier treat to hot dogs to real bones ... etc... I can take anything I wish from my dogs without a problem. I do not however feel the need to take away their treats as I gave them the treats as a reward.

This is what I would do ... not necessarily correct.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks to both of you. I will try giving him a treat to replace the bully stick. 

These sticks, even the smallest ones, are way toobig for him to eat all at once. I haven't traded up because, to be honest, I use the bully stick to keep him occupied while I do something like clean and a biscuit wouldn't keep him occupired long enough. It's either that or his crate because I can't clean if he's not occupied. Because he sleeps in his crate (next to my bed), stays in it three days a week while I'm at work, and is put in it whenever I go out for awhile, I try not to put him in it when I'm home unless I really have to. The bully stick worked really good. I dusted and sprayed and swept and he totally ignored me. But it really is too much for him to consume in one session.

I do use small treats for training, and I do break them up into tiny pieces. He seems to enjoy them just as much as if it was a whole treat. (He's in puppy training and we do clicker and treats.)


----------



## Big Black Dog Mom (Oct 31, 2011)

The idea of trading up is to make it ok for you to take from. You can give him the bully stick, but when you are ready to take it give him something else. I would probably use a piece of cheese. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the cat. You should supervise when he has food like that, but most times if the dog resource guards, that means the dog growls and the cat backs away. Cats know what a growl means, they use the same language. When my dog has growled at my cat over some special treat, I've separated them until the treat is gone.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Big Black Dog Mom said:


> The idea of trading up is to make it ok for you to take from. You can give him the bully stick, but when you are ready to take it give him something else. I would probably use a piece of cheese.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about the cat. You should supervise when he has food like that, but most times if the dog resource guards, that means the dog growls and the cat backs away. Cats know what a growl means, they use the same language. When my dog has growled at my cat over some special treat, I've separated them until the treat is gone.


I agree with the cheese as a trade-up ... smelly and tasty! Lol!  They love smelly treats!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Trading up is the way to go. Also, resource guarding with other animals is different with people, and a full grown cat could easily run away or even beat up a puppy if it came to it, but a cat has the sense to back off from a growling dog.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

When my boy was little little and I gave him treats I would sit near him as he ate them. Randomly I would pet him and/or touch the treat and occasionally I would take the treat from him and then give it right back. I never did any trading up (though not for any particular reason, I think it's a great technique) but I did make a point to show him that me taking things from him wasn't the end of the world.


----------



## Big Black Dog Mom (Oct 31, 2011)

PatchworkRobot said:


> When my boy was little little and I gave him treats I would sit near him as he ate them. Randomly I would pet him and/or touch the treat and occasionally I would take the treat from him and then give it right back. I never did any trading up (though not for any particular reason, I think it's a great technique) but I did make a point to show him that me taking things from him wasn't the end of the world.


Oh yes, I forgot all about that stage. I did that too. It's a great way to train.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Trading works perfect.  Or, if you don't have anything to trade, if there is something else that will distract your dog and cause him to walk away from it, that works too. We taught our dogs to um.. run to the windows barking... by saying "*gasp*What-Wuz-That?!" and then they run to the windows to see what I think they should bark at.. and sometimes the bully stick is just missing when they come back.. they never seem to think twice about it. :-/


----------



## Jodie (Jan 18, 2012)

Hahaha!! I love the thought of running to the window all excited, and the bully stick mysteriously "going missing."

Since I don't have anyone here to make the bully stick disapper, the cheese idea sounds great! He's never had cheese and that would be trading up for him. Yummmm. Cheese! I will try that out for sure.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Jodie (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh, and thanks for the info on the cats. I spent a lot of the weekend watching "The Dog Whisperer" On Demand, like seven episodes. Some of the behavior I saw really freaked me out. Actually, Oliver has some of that behavior. But he is only a puppy. And I'm trying to nip those behaviors in the bud. Trying ... .

Anyway, I think you're right about the cats. It's not like they're passive creatures. As a matter of fact, I actually saw Phoebe chasing Oliver yesterday after he barked at her! Normally she'd turn and run back into the basement. And he did run from her. I think that's good. I don't want either species beating up on the other.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 18, 2012)

One of my cats, Molly, after five weeks still only comes up from the basement when Oliver is in his crate, when I'm at work and at nigh. Phoebe, though, is very interested in him. It started when he was sleeping on (not "at," "on") my feet and she came over and sniffed him. Totally unbeknownst to Oliver.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Jodie said:


> Oh, and thanks for the info on the cats. I spent a lot of the weekend watching "The Dog Whisperer" On Demand, like seven episodes. Some of the behavior I saw really freaked me out. Actually, Oliver has some of that behavior. But he is only a puppy. And I'm trying to nip those behaviors in the bud. Trying ... .


Please don't watch any more Dog Whisperer. Dominance theory is outdated and long debunked and much harm has been done to dogs in its name. Please read Ian Dunbar or "Culture Clash" or "Don't Shoot the Dog".


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with all of the posters about trading up and about this behavior being very manageable. However, I would go a step further. I think it would likely be very helpful for you to take a puppy class or a private lesson from a good trainer and get comfortable and grounded with your dog. While resource guarding isn't an unusual behavior, to see it in a pup this young is sort of interesting. It might mean that he is capable of being a bold little handful in other areas as well. A trainer entering the picture at this point might be really helpful in establishing good behavior and good boundries.

It is 1,000 times easier to prevent problems than it is to fix them. Getting ahead of the challenges might be really, really good.

While a 3 month old pup growling over a prize possession isn't Shocking or Scary, it isn't really "normal" either. It's pretty early. This isn't BAD, but extra support and "tools in the toolbox" for the handler is only a good thing.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 18, 2012)

So you're telling me that I have a messed up dog and if I don't pay someone to help me now, the next 10-16 years of my life (or less if I die before he does) are going to be me cringing in fear from a dog running amok over me? Because he growled and snapped at me when I tried to remove his bully stick?

Great.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 18, 2012)

What did you mean when you told me I need to pay someone in order to "get comfortable and grounded with [my] dog" because I am interpreting what you mean and perhaps it isn't as insulting as I think it is so I figured I'd ask before I continue to take offense.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Geeze, just stop giving Bully sticks.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Jodie said:


> So you're telling me that I have a messed up dog and if I don't pay someone to help me now, the next 10-16 years of my life (or less if I die before he does) are going to be me cringing in fear from a dog running amok over me? Because he growled and snapped at me when I tried to remove his bully stick?
> 
> Great.


No one ever said your dog was messed up. And it may seem ridiculous to pay money to a trainer to help fix this, but if it is not controlled it could escalate to biting and be MUCH worse when he is an adult. If he does it to another person or worse child and actually bites down, they could press charges. Solving the problem now is very important if you don't want to be dealing with behavioral issues for the rest of its life. It would be HIGHLY beneficial for you and your dogs relationship to have a trainer help out. It does NOT mean whatsoever that you have a bad dog, he just needs to be trained. Sometimes a little extra help is needed and that is ok. Unfortunately, sometimes this means paying for classes or training, but that is what you have to take into account when getting a dog.

Just taking away bully sticks won't solve the problem, he should learn that it is OK for things to be taken away and that he will get it back eventually.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

PatchworkRobot said:


> When my boy was little little and I gave him treats I would sit near him as he ate them. Randomly I would pet him and/or touch the treat and occasionally I would take the treat from him and then give it right back. I never did any trading up (though not for any particular reason, I think it's a great technique) but I did make a point to show him that me taking things from him wasn't the end of the world.


This worked great with our young BC mix...we just made "sharing" cool things a normal, everyday occurrence from the day we got her. She has no issues with anyone taking something from her mouth. 

Our older dog came to us as an adult and already had the habit of resource guarding and is a pretty aggressive dog anyway. She was abused very early in life and using anything that seems like discipline (even just scolding) will cause her to escalate in a defensive manner and it can get dangerous. The only way to deal with her is to give her a command, she's mostly ACD and very bright and she likes following instructions and being praised for it. So, she never gets a "no" or "bad dog" or anything like that, she gets a "do this" instead. With her, the key was installing very good "drop it" and "leave it" commands. I never try to physically take anything from her mouth, she WOULD bite me, but she will drop anything on command and let me retrieve it. Even her dinner . You cannot say "Bad dog, don't do that" to her or she'll get aggressive, you have to say "Do this, good dog!", then she's very cooperative and happy. Only positive feedback for that one .


----------



## Mr. saggylips (Feb 19, 2012)

I completely disagree with the "trade" method. If I don't want my dog to have something I take it from him, period. If any dog I have owned were to growl at me (which has happened) I immediately take control of the situation by walking into their personal space, making them back up and up and up until they get uncomfortable and walk away.
Sometimes I will follow him around the house claiming every area he stops as my own. Under no circumstance should anyone ever be afraid of their dog. Remember, they are pack animals and respond to strong leadership. It sounds cliche, but the worst thing anyone could possibly do is to show fear.


----------



## Mr. saggylips (Feb 19, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Please don't watch any more Dog Whisperer. Dominance theory is outdated and long debunked and much harm has been done to dogs in its name.


I really hope you are kidding. Dominance and submissiveness is the #1 basic law in the dog world.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Mr. saggylips said:


> I really hope you are kidding. Dominance and submissiveness is the #1 basic law in the dog world.


Oh my, I wonder where this thread will go now. Wife make us some popcorn.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

wvasko said:


> Oh my, I wonder where this thread will go now. Wife make us some popcorn.


Agreed. 

OP, please don't listen to Mr. saggylips. His methods/ideas are outdated. Also, ditto to "The Dog Whisperer". Some other members have given you great advice. Good luck


----------



## Mr. saggylips (Feb 19, 2012)

CrimsonAccent said:


> Agreed.
> 
> OP, please don't listen to Mr. saggylips. His methods/ideas are outdated. Also, ditto to "The Dog Whisperer". Some other members have given you great advice. Good luck


You are absolutely right. Next time my dog growls at me I will bribe him with cheese, run him a bubble bath followed by a 45 min. Swedish massage. Problem Solved!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not saying spoil the dog. No discipline at all is just as bad as overly-disciplined. But I don't (and many members here) believe in "dominating". You can redirect when the dog does something you don't like and reward what you do want. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Mr. saggylips (Feb 19, 2012)

I was attempting sarcasm. I'd like to be able to know I can take something from my dog at anytime, anywhere without fear of getting bit or biting others. I don't make a habit of walking around with Kraft singles in my pocket. Also, did you insinuate that I over discipline? If you are saying that I am treating my dog improperly, that is offensive. I give my dog the structure he requires for his health and well being because I am responsible for him. Taking control of the situation is far from over disciplining. The OP asked for advice. I simply gave her mine, she can choose to follow it or not to. Until they invent a dog mind reading machine no one will truly ever know whats really going on inside a dogs head so how can any reasonable methods be disproved? It's not really fair to criticize other members methods calling it outdated. Maybe we are both completely wrong. I do agree with you 200% though, it is indeed not rocket science.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> I completely disagree with the "trade" method. If I don't want my dog to have something I take it from him, period. If any dog I have owned were to growl at me (which has happened) I immediately take control of the situation by walking into their personal space, making them back up and up and up until they get uncomfortable and walk away.
> Sometimes I will follow him around the house claiming every area he stops as my own. Under no circumstance should anyone ever be afraid of their dog. Remember, they are pack animals and respond to strong leadership. It sounds cliche, but the worst thing anyone could possibly do is to show fear.





> I really hope you are kidding. Dominance and submissiveness is the #1 basic law in the dog world.


I can't wait until you post about how your dog bit you or your child. Your attitude is creating an accident just waiting to happen. I bet you're a regular riot to be around.

And Jodie - You asked for advice, and you're getting it. Take your dog to a puppy class. Dogs need training. Read Ian Dunbar. You haven't messed your dog up, but if you don't handle this situation the right way, you WILL end up with a mess of a dog.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes I noticed your sarcasm and chose to ignore it, I'm not an idiot. No I was not trying to insinuate anything, no need to be so defensive. If I'm understanding your methods correctly, then I stand by my statement: they are outdated. If not, I'm sorry for the misunderstanding. Fair point, we can't read our dogs' minds. We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Mr. saggylips (Feb 19, 2012)

lisaj1354 said:


> I can't wait until you post about how your dog bit you or your child. Your attitude is creating an accident just waiting to happen. I bet you're a regular riot to be around.
> 
> And Jodie - You asked for advice, and you're getting it. Take your dog to a puppy class. Dogs need training. Read Ian Dunbar. You haven't messed your dog up, but if you don't handle this situation the right way, you WILL end up with a mess of a dog.


Yeah....I can personally guarantee that will never happen, but it's nice to know you would get a kick out of hearing something like that.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Caeda had some RG issues when she was very small, I cant' remember exactly but I think she was somewhere around 4-5 months. She sounded like Cujo when we walked past her when she had a beef knuckle. Its no problem now. We didn't graduate to trading up for a long time, we just dropped FANTASTIC treats for her whenever we went in the vicinity first, then got to touching her and eventually trading up (though we never take it within the first few minutes of her getting it). 

As for the puppy classes. I highly recommend it. It has made a huge difference for us with so many things in very small ways. At very least it has taught her to pay attention to us when there are other dogs around (which was impossible before the lessons). She already knew all of the commands at home very solidly, but doing them in this new environment made a huge difference, and I personally think it strengthened our relationship with her. 

As for DW. Not my thing, but I would watch it occasionally if we had cable, but not for his methods, advice or theories. I would watch it to see the dogs, what they are doing and how they are reacting to what he is doing. I've seen a few episodes and these things he is doing....wow, if I did some of that to Caeda she would eventually (or immediately) just fight back. Sure she could be intimidated into submission, but that's not the kind of relationship I want with her. 

You can take Mr. Saggylips advice or leave it, but if you are considering taking it please at least be aware that there are other training methods and theories out there that others have mentioned and read up on those before you take the words of a TV personality as the end all be all of training methods.


----------



## Mr. saggylips (Feb 19, 2012)

CrimsonAccent said:


> Yes I noticed your sarcasm and chose to ignore it, I'm not an idiot. No I was not trying to insinuate anything, no need to be so defensive. If I'm understanding your methods correctly, then I stand by my statement: they are outdated. If not, I'm sorry for the misunderstanding. Fair point, we can't read our dogs' minds. We'll have to agree to disagree.


You don't agree with my methods as I don't agree with yours, but you calling them outdated is pure opinion. You are rewarding negative behavior every time you give him a piece of cheese for growling at you. Yes, agree to disagree.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jodie said:


> So you're telling me that I have a messed up dog and if I don't pay someone to help me now, the next 10-16 years of my life (or less if I die before he does) are going to be me cringing in fear from a dog running amok over me? Because he growled and snapped at me when I tried to remove his bully stick?
> 
> Great.


I don't think s/he? is saying that at all. I don't think it is unnatural for a young pup to resource guard (in their mind, it belongs to them, and you haven't yet built the trust that makes him know that you can be trusted to provide better.) The thing is, puppyhood is fraught with pitfalls and potential problems. Sometimes a good trainer can help you avoid some of those and put your pup's behavior in perspective. It's a small price to pay for a well trained and well mannered dog.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jodie said:


> Oh, and thanks for the info on the cats. I spent a lot of the weekend watching "The Dog Whisperer" On Demand, like seven episodes. Some of the behavior I saw really freaked me out. Actually, Oliver has some of that behavior. But he is only a puppy. And I'm trying to nip those behaviors in the bud. Trying ... .
> 
> Anyway, I think you're right about the cats. It's not like they're passive creatures. As a matter of fact, I actually saw Phoebe chasing Oliver yesterday after he barked at her! Normally she'd turn and run back into the basement. And he did run from her. I think that's good. I don't want either species beating up on the other.


Warning, following the Dog Whisperer will create more problems than it will solve. There are much better ways to work with a dog


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr. saggylips said:


> Sometimes I will follow him around the house claiming every area he stops as my own. Under no circumstance should anyone ever be afraid of their dog. Remember, they are pack animals and respond to strong leadership. It sounds cliche, but the worst thing anyone could possibly do is to show fear.


They are not pack animals, and you don't have to do stupid dominance displays to show leadership.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr. saggylips said:


> You don't agree with my methods as I don't agree with yours, but you calling them outdated is pure opinion. You are rewarding negative behavior every time you give him a piece of cheese for growling at you. Yes, agree to disagree.


Guessing you've never heard of classical conditioning? Probably not.


----------



## Mrs. saggylips (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi this is Mrs. Saggylips! I just married Mr. Saggylips in Aug. and we have been living together since May. I have my own dog Jack for 4 years (bischon/cocker mix) who I moved into my husband's place. It embarrasses me to say this, but my dog was still not properly potty trained, barked constantly and nipped at people who tried to take a toy or treat away. I actually used the trade method for the nipping/biting with hotdog bites. However by own dog frightened me at times and was thinking in the back of mind I hope a child never tries to take his toy away. I've read a lot of dog books including the "Loved Dog" and tried to implement what I read to no avail. Yes, I coddled my dog and it was doing no good for me and most importantly my dog. 

Now after moving in with Mr. Saggylips, my dog is potty trained, no barking and thank god no more nipping/biting! My dog is more relaxed, has less anxiety and does not try to be the boss anymore and it seems he was glad to give away that burden. My husband never hit my dog or tried to throw him on his back. He He simply invaded by dog's personal space (humans have personal space too) said a strict and loud "NO" and took away the toy with no fear or hesitation. After repeating this, no more nipping/biting or even growling. I am no long afraid of my dog biting someone like my little niece who I would not have brought my dog around before, but now I do


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mrs. saggylips said:


> Hi this is Mrs. Saggylips! I just married Mr. Saggylips in Aug. and we have been living together since May. I have my own dog Jack for 4 years (bischon/cocker mix) who I moved into my husband's place. It embarrasses me to say this, but my dog was still not properly potty trained, barked constantly and nipped at people who tried to take a toy or treat away. I actually used the trade method for the nipping/biting with hotdog bites. However by own dog frightened me at times and was thinking in the back of mind I hope a child never tries to take his toy away. I've read a lot of dog books including the "Loved Dog" and tried to implement what I read to no avail. Yes, I coddled my dog and it was doing no good for me and most importantly my dog.
> 
> Now after moving in with Mr. Saggylips, my dog is potty trained, no barking and thank god no more nipping/biting! My dog is more relaxed, has less anxiety and does not try to be the boss anymore and it seems he was glad to give away that burden. My husband never hit my dog or tried to throw him on his back. He He simply invaded by dog's personal space (humans have personal space too) said a strict and loud "NO" and took away the toy with no fear or hesitation. After repeating this, no more nipping/biting or even growling. I am no long afraid of my dog biting someone like my little niece who I would not have brought my dog around before, but now I do


Hello, Mrs. Saggylips (good lord) The thing is, your husband didn't introduce himself, didn't come on to offer advice, but to insult the advice that others gave. Apparently he figures rude works on dogs and also on humans. It doesn't much fly here, and I hope it's not his approach to you.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

OP, please oh please do not listen to the "Saggylips family" (wtf) on this. Dominance theory is outdated and their advice will do nothing but CREATE aggression problems that did not exist before (not to mention that it will hurt the bond you have with your dog, which can make training easier and dog ownership so much more enjoyable). Continue trading up and most likely that will solve your problem. It has worked brilliantly for my dog when it comes to raw bones, which are incredibly high value to her. I also don't think professional help is necessary in this situation (although of course it never hurts) unless some other problems were to crop up. Good luck! And don't worry that your dog is somehow ruined for life because that is not the case.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Mr. saggylips said:


> I'd like to be able to know I can take something from my dog at anytime, anywhere without fear of getting bit or biting others.


Many of us have been able to accomplish just that by trading up. It teaches your dog to associate your approach with good things, instead of fear that good things will be taken away. It has nothing to due with "spoiling" your dog and everything to do with operant conditioning. Maybe you should look it up.



Mr. saggylips said:


> Also, did you insinuate that I over discipline? If you are saying that I am treating my dog improperly, that is offensive. I give my dog the structure he requires for his health and well being because I am responsible for him. Taking control of the situation is far from over disciplining.


I don't know what anyone else was insinuating, but yes, I absolutely think you "over discipline" based on your descriptions and I absolutely do think you're treating your dogs improperly. Maybe you find that offensive but I've found just about everything you've said in this thread offensive so I guess we're even.



Mr. saggylips said:


> If any dog I have owned were to growl at me (which has happened) I immediately take control of the situation by walking into their personal space, making them back up and up and up until they get uncomfortable and walk away. *Sometimes I will follow him around the house claiming every area he stops as my own.* Under no circumstance should anyone ever be afraid of their dog.


To me, this specifically sounds batsh*t insane. Clearly your dogs are only appearing to behave because they've learned to expect you to behave in an unpredictable and threatening way. Sorry if I don't condone such a relationship. There are other ways to avoid being afraid of your dog than to make your dog afraid of you instead.

You (and the misses) might want to read up on the flaws of dominance theory here, here and elsewhere on the internet. The following passage should be particularly interesting for her:



> At times we might notice that even though a trainer/owner uses dominance techniques the behavior is stopped just the same had the trainer/owner had used positive methods. This is only true on a cursory glance. There is a clear difference as to why and how the problem is stopped with the two methods used. Dominance training causes suppression of the problem behavior while positive techniques (if used correctly) causes behavior modification. Suppression implies just that, it only temporarily suppresses or masks a problem, the underlying cause is not addressed. The problem with suppression is that it is usually caused by fear or anxiety and that it can only be used to temporarily stop the problem. Behavior modification is much different, this means that a behavior is stopped because the root of the problem is solved. This removes the reinforcement or motivation to do the unacceptable behavior. Behavior modification is also much less stressful and its effects are (if not permanent) much longer lasting.


----------



## Mrs. saggylips (Feb 19, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> Hello, Mrs. Saggylips (good lord) The thing is, your husband didn't introduce himself, didn't come on to offer advice, but to insult the advice that others gave. Apparently he figures rude works on dogs and also on humans. It doesn't much fly here, and I hope it's not his approach to you.


Oh my gosh! This whole conversation is turning into a pissing match, something I don't want to be a part of. No, my husband is wonderful to me...and that is all I will say about my personal life. I believe comments on here are turning personal and mean. When I did the trade method for my dog, it simply did not work for me and my dog, that's all. If at any time I thought my husband was doing something mean and cruel to my dog I would have intervened. Well it's getting late and it's time for electric shock therapy for my dogs, JUST KIDDING!!! Have a good night to all dog lovers who truly try everyday to be the best dog owners possible.


----------

